# الخشب البلاستيكى



## اسلام ابوطبل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

صناعة الخشب البلاستيكية

فإن هدف المشروع هو تحويل جميع المخلفات الخشبية والبلاستيكية الضارة بالبيئة إلي مواد جديدة خشبية ذات جودة عالية تساهم في الإعمار ودون الحاجة إلي تقطيع الغابات والإضرار بالغطاء النباتي لأرضنا

ما هو المشروع :-

هو تخليق مادة جديدة تقاوم العيوب الأساسية للخشب وذلك بتحويل جميع المواد الخشبية إلي بودرة وتحويل جميع المواد البلاستيكية إلي بودرة ثم خلط هذه المواد مع المواد المساعدة داخل خلاطة عملاقة وقوية وبعد ذلك نأخذ هذا المخلوط ونضعه داخل ماكينة قوية ومع التسخين والمواد المساعدة يصبح هذا المخلوط متجانس يتم حقن ( injection molding )ه في قوالب ( Molds ) أو سحب ( extrusion )ه علي حسب الحاجة. 

مميزات المنتج الجديد 
أولا :-
الصلابة الشديدة : ومع الاختبارات تبين أنه أقوي من الخشب بخمس مرات بالإضافة إلي خلوه من عيوب الخشب الطبيعية مثل العقدة والتقوس وغيرها بالإضافة إلا أن ألياف النسيج الجديد ألياف شبكية تعطيه قوة ومتانة وليست ألياف طولية مثل الخشب
ثانيا :-
مقاومته للماء : لان مغطي بطبقة بلاستيكية وغير قابل للتمد والانكماش حسب الاختبارات المعملية ولذلك فهو مثالي للمنجعات السياحية والمناطق القريبة من البحر والمسطحات المائية وأبواب الحمامات وغيرها
ثالثا :- 
مقاومته للأفات الطبيعية : ومنها النمل الأبيض والأرضة وجميع القوارض
رابعا :-
سهولة التشكيل لهذه المواد الجديدة حسب الحاجة وذلك عن طريق سحب ( extrusion )ها أو حقن ( injection molding )ها في قوالب ( Molds )
خامسا :-
سهولة التلوين لهذه المادة حسب الألوان المختارة وبالنسب المحددة .

مجالات استخدام المادة الجديدة :.
يمكن استعمالها بديلا لجميع المنتجات الخشبية مع الفرق في المتانة والجودة مثل :-
1- صنع ألواح جاهزة بالمقاسات المختارة
2- صنع خشب الأرضيات ( الباركية ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار المقاومة للأرضةوالماء 
3- ممكن استخدامها بديلا عن قواطع الألمونيوم لصنع الشبابيك والمطابخ 

4- يمكن استخدامها بديلا عن المطابخ وذلك بصبها مباشرة حسب المقاسات المحددة
5- يمكن صناعة الأبواب وحلق الأبواب منها 
باختصار هذه المادة الجديدة تفتح لنا مجالات لا حدود لها
متطلبات المشروع :
المكان المجهز بكهرباء عالية تصل الي 2000 أمبير
الماكينات المساعدة :- 
1- منشار كبير
2- ماكينة تقطيع الاخشاب الي قطع صغيرة
3- ماكينة نقل القطع الصغيرة الي الطاحونة 
4- ماكينة طحن القطع الصغيرة وتحويلها إلي بودرة
5- ماكينة نقل البودرة إلي الخلاط 
6- ماكينة تقطيع الكتل البلاستيكية
7- ماكينة غسل البلاستيك
8- ماكينة نقل البلاستيك الي طاحونة البلاستيك
9- ماكينة طحن البلاستيك
10- ماكينة نقل البودر الي الخلاط
11- خلاط كبير عملاق

12- خزان مياه كبير مع مبرد كبير لتبريد المياه الداخل للماكينات
13- كومبرسور 500 رطل


الماكينات الأساسية 

ماكينة سحب ( extrusion ) كبيرة وتتكون من 7 وحدات 

ماكينة سحب ( extrusion ) صغيرة وتتكون من 7 وحدات

ماكينة حقن ( injection molding ) متوسطة وتتكون من ثلاث وحدات

القوالب ( Molds ) الاساسية :-
هذا بالنسبة للبداية وكمرحلة أولي
1- قالب ( Molds ) لصنع حلق الباب
2- قالب ( Molds ) لصنع الباب
3- قالب ( Molds ) لصنع ألواح الباركيه 
:7::7::7::7::7::81::81::56::56::56::58::58::58:
واخيرا ارجوا من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المفيد وننتظر المزيد من الشرح عن الموضوع وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .....


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا" على الموضوع


----------



## fouad74 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا للملتقى و شكرا لك يامهندس المحبة على هذا الموضوع 
اخي العزيز احتاج معلومات اكثر تفصيلا عن هذا الموضوع 
ممكن احصل عليها منكم او تدلني على كيفية الحصول عليها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 مارس 2011)

fouad74 قال:


> شكرا للملتقى و شكرا لك يامهندس المحبة على هذا الموضوع
> اخي العزيز احتاج معلومات اكثر تفصيلا عن هذا الموضوع
> ممكن احصل عليها منكم او تدلني على كيفية الحصول عليها
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام علكم أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .......
Wood-Plastic Composites

by: Anatole A. Klyosov 


http://ifile.it/426m7x/ebooksclub.org__Wood_Plastic_Composites.l_6tx348t3nxj0x1o.pdf


----------



## هيمو555 (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المعلمومة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## dreaming woman (10 يوليو 2011)

تسلم على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الديب2011 (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع اخى الكريم
ورجاءا اريد ان اعرف المواد المساعده فى الخلطة بدقة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## د.عماد (25 يناير 2012)

suh


----------



## د.عماد (25 يناير 2012)

سعادتكم لم تذكر المادة الرابطة للحاجات المطحونة ولا هى هتتماسك بقوة الكبس


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

دى صناعة محتاجة مساحات وامكانيات كبيرة


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

موضوع ممتاز


----------

